# Best wheel cleaner for diamond cut wheels



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’m after a wheel cleaner for diamond cut wheels. I’m not sure whether there are any different requirements being diamond cut - I’m guessing maybe slightly weaker? It’s on a BMW but I’ve no real experience of there. They’ll be getting a ceramic coating (carpro) in the next month or so but I’ll need something that will work after that.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Chris i have just moved over to P&S brake buster as after hearing about the rust inhibitors and that it can also be diluted and its ph neutral ticked quite a few boxes for me,all i can say it’s superb and exactly what i required in a wheel cleaner safe on my alloys and calipers plus it also cleans tyres effectively,i will get a review up soon but it could be just what your looking for.SJ.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not used brake buster, but heard good things about it - especially with the rust inhibitors in.

A few of what I've used - DetailedOnline wheel cleaner gel and it works very well, Simonize ultimate care wheel cleaner which I really like, PowerMaxed frequent use wheel cleaner which is good for lightly dirty wheels.

If you're getting your wheels ceramic coated, then potentially all you need is shampoo to clean them ?

I'd also recommend BH Atom Mac if you want to add some protection to your discs (if you don't opt for brake buster)...

My review: Bilt Hamber Atom Mac review
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ead.php?t=412078&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Do I remember reading in here somewhere that its recommended NOT to use any fallout removers on Diamond Cut alloys as it can cause pitting???. I seem to remember someone recommending as Andy has above to avoid using wheel cleaners at all but to ceramic coat them and use PH neutral shampoo's for cleaning only.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Car shampoo, nothing stronger than that.
Every time you wash them, inspect them well, and fill any damage/chipping in with a clear lacquer. (Touch up pen) 
Don’t “leave” any damage as you have white worm in the blink of an eye.
Wash them every week and after a long journey (wait until brakes and wheels are cool) 
Even if you don’t wash your car, still wash your wheels, if coated or waxed don’t use anything else than a neutral shampoo. 
With careful maintenance, they can stay a long time at their best.
Don’t touch them with chemicals, like wheel cleaners, iron removers etc. , keep the barrels clean and don’t use cheap hard brushes.
They are beautiful, if kept well! Good luck!

Edit to add: always check the rims after tyre change as they are easily chipped, some tyre fitters are clowns and don’t care.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd agree with everything above^
But disagree with this
"always check the rims after tyre change as they are easily chipped, some tyre fitters are clowns and don’t care" and say MOST tyre fitters are clowns!!!!!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Chris

If you're getting your wheels ceramic coated, you wont need anything other than a good car shampoo if regularly maintained. I ceramic coated mine when the car was new 4 years ago, and havent had to use any wheel cleaners on a regular basis. 

What I usually do when renewing the ceramic, is take the wheels off the car, wash them, and use a small amount of wheel cleaner/tar remover on a microfibre cloth where I need to. I've had no bother at all with white worm or clear coat failure, and the car will be 4 years old in February. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

I was wondering the same re wheel cleaners and diamond cut wheels, mine are coated in Gyeon Rim, so they just need a pressure wash and then a going over with Wolf's White Satin shampoo and they come up like new.

But, if the wheels have a clear lacquer, shouldn't a wheel cleaner be safe to use?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I have been reading through some of the replies, and agree you can just use normal body soap to clean coated alloy wheels but will they be 100% clean is another story.My alloys have Gtechniq C5 on and after a brisk drive i made up a bucket of wash solution and gave the wheels a wash they came up clean but felt rough so i applied some ironX and the wheels lit up like a Christmas tree, what i'm trying to say is ceramic coatings on wheels work in general but cannot prevent brake pad contaminant from adhering to the wheel coating you will still sometimes need to use other products aside from just a car wash shampoo to truly get them clean..My two cents.SJ.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Caledoniandream said:


> Car shampoo, nothing stronger than that.
> Every time you wash them, inspect them well, and fill any damage/chipping in with a clear lacquer. (Touch up pen)
> Don't "leave" any damage as you have white worm in the blink of an eye.
> Wash them every week and after a long journey (wait until brakes and wheels are cool)
> ...


This :thumb:

I've had several cars with diamond cut wheels now and always give them a deep clean / do-con at the first opportunity, then seal with C5, once done a wash with a general shampoo seems more than enough but if I'm feeling energetic I'll give them a quick top-up with C2V3 diluted at 3:1.

John


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I used brakebuster and really liked it although used half a bottle on 1 wash. I normally use powermaxed wheel cleaner 3 to 1 and a dedicated wheel shampoo on my diamond cut wheels and have had no issues. plan to get the larger size brakebuster and try dilting in future though


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

These are my 24 year old diamond cut OE alloys. I have owned the car 10 years and they have never been refurbished.

I have used a fallout remover probably about half a dozen times but normally a weekly wash with normal car shampoo is good enough. They are not coated but protected with Bilt Hamber DSW. As above any little chips I touch up with lacquer pen, and I wash them more often than the car. They are not immaculate but pretty good.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Caledoniandream said:


> Car shampoo, nothing stronger than that.
> Every time you wash them, inspect them well, and fill any damage/chipping in with a clear lacquer. (Touch up pen)
> Don't "leave" any damage as you have white worm in the blink of an eye.
> Wash them every week and after a long journey (wait until brakes and wheels are cool)
> ...


Spot on:thumb:


----------

